# Best saddle for a boney bum?



## Clydesider (28 May 2015)

I know there are a ton of what saddle threads but are there any recommendations specifically for boney bummed riders?


----------



## DEFENDER01 (28 May 2015)

They all seem to get uncomfortable after a while even the gel ones.
Guess they were not designed by a person with a boney bum.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 May 2015)

selle smp


----------



## mjr (28 May 2015)

I've a couple of cheap Selle Royals with "elastomer" shock absorbers (a Trekking and a Maya Moderate IIRC) and a Brooks Flyer and all seem pretty nice to me, even after up to 80 miles.

Check your sit bone width to make a good guess at saddle width - your bones may be in different places to mine and it's no good if they're not on the raised bits of the saddle.

Oh and try flat/no-seam underwear, if you haven't already figured that one out the painful way!


----------



## Katherine (28 May 2015)

The width of the saddle could be too narrow.


----------



## discominer (28 May 2015)

I'm skinny and bony bummed. Padded shorts, a wee saddle that my sit bones sit on. Sorted.


----------



## andyoxon (29 May 2015)

Brooks B17s. I had the same problem. I tried the generic saddle that came on my road bike (alu/carbon forks), then a Spec Avatar comp (with sit bones 'fitting'), then, finally, a second hand Brooks B17 standard - the search ended! _Really_ comfortable, even for my longer rides of 200+km - no saddle soreness at all. I've bought a new B17 for my steel bike, not as comfortable yet - as breaking it in - but still Ok, and it will only improve... If I had a carbon bike, I'd have a B17 on that.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2015)

Clydesider said:


> I know there are a ton of what saddle threads but are there any recommendations specifically for boney bummed riders?



Does your local bike shop do test saddles?


----------



## Clydesider (29 May 2015)

I think I may have narrow sit bones too so the Brooks B17 may be the answer, having looked at them online tho its hard to imagine they're comfortable! not sure if my local bike shop (Go-Outdoors) do test saddles, will ask though.
Thanks


----------



## mjr (29 May 2015)

172traindriver said:


> Does your local bike shop do test saddles?


Or some bike groups/clubs will lend saddles out. I've got several sat on a shelf (mostly ones that came with bikes and didn't suit my bony bum, but hey ho.)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2015)

Clydesider said:


> I think I may have narrow sit bones too so the Brooks B17 may be the answer, having looked at them online tho its hard to imagine they're comfortable! not sure if my local bike shop (Go-Outdoors) do test saddles, will ask though.
> Thanks



Firstly - ignore all the 'try this saddle' or 'this saddle is best' stuff.

Second - take heed of the advice offered up-thread. Go get your sit bones measured (Spesh/Trek stores do this) and get the saddle they suggest that fits you - they usually have some sort of satisfaction 'warranty'.

The above will sort it - anything else is just the saddle equivalent of Russian Roulette.


----------



## mjr (29 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Second - take heed of the advice offered up-thread. Go get your sit bones measured (Spesh/Trek stores do this) and get the saddle they suggest that fits you


Rather than be limited to the Spesh/Trek or whoever ones, why not measure them yourself (the old cardboard/foil on the stairs trick) and get whatever it suggests will fit best?


----------



## Soltydog (29 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Firstly - ignore all the 'try this saddle' or 'this saddle is best' stuff.
> 
> Second - take heed of the advice offered up-thread. Go get your sit bones measured (Spesh/Trek stores do this) and get the saddle they suggest that fits you - they usually have some sort of satisfaction 'warranty'.
> 
> The above will sort it - anything else is just the saddle equivalent of Russian Roulette.



I must be the exception, cause I had mine measured, try the 155 saddle sir, Ouch!!  Spesh saddles don't suit my butt whatever size they are


----------



## Okeydokey (31 May 2015)

MMh! ye-olde cardboard/foil stairs trick, any chance you could share this with the uninitiated? ty


----------



## vickster (31 May 2015)

Foil on stairs, sit on said foil in cycling shorts, measure gap between indentations left by sit bones. Job done
Along these lines http://www.artscyclery.com/learningcenter/measuresitbonewidth.html
http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions/9815/is-it-possible-to-measure-your-sit-bones-at-home


----------



## bpsmith (31 May 2015)

I did the foil thing that Vickster suggests. Works very well.

Ended up with a Fizik Arione. It's significantly harder and less forgiving than what came on my bike, but also significantly more comfortable because it actually fits!


----------



## andyoxon (31 May 2015)

When I had the sit bones fitting at the local Specialized concept store, it only consisted of sitting on a bit of foam IIRC, and if memory serves there was a very limited choice of saddle widths anyway... So in the end any suitable DIY technique would do the trick FWIW... That said if you see a 2nd hand Brooks B17 (or similar leather saddle, in decent nick) for sale, jump at it. Some people may say, they're a 'bit heavy', for me and given our own body weight variations that is a side issue, and needs filing under 'marginal gains'...


----------



## mjr (31 May 2015)

Thanks @vickster - you found the Art's Cyclery video before I did (I'm watching the Giro)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7j9LUVJrjA
I prefer stairs to a bench because then you get an easier choice of how high to raise your feet. By steps, in fact


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2015)

Clydesider said:


> I think I may have narrow sit bones too so the Brooks B17 may be the answer, having looked at them online tho its hard to imagine they're comfortable! not sure if my local bike shop (Go-Outdoors) do test saddles, will ask though.
> Thanks


As the former owner of a bony bum (I've put a bit of weight on over the last 18 months) a B17 may not be the answer, a B17n (narrow) may well be better. It certainly fits me better than my B17 does cos I've still got narrow sit bones (they're just a bit more padded than they were)


----------

